# Question about XM in home



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi,
I wanted to know if I get the Delphi XM receiver and the "boombox", do I need to mount an antenna outside my house to get a signal, or can the boombox receive signals from inside? Hate to sound stupid, but I looked at the XM system at a few stores and have been told that I most likely would not need anything extra to use it in my house.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have had no trouble receiving a signal inside my house. Of course, you mileage may vary.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

shilton said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to know if I get the Delphi XM receiver and the "boombox", do I need to mount an antenna outside my house to get a signal, or can the boombox receive signals from inside? Hate to sound stupid, but I looked at the XM system at a few stores and have been told that I most likely would not need anything extra to use it in my house.


Reception of XM inside a dwelling is dependent upon whether there is a terestial repeater nearby. Otherwise, any model of XM receiver must have the antenna pointed south with a clear view of the sky (mine is placed in a window pointing south).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I had to put mine outside, but as Doug says it depends on your location more or less. If/when you get the SkyFi or even with the demo unit at store. Power down the unit, the Press 2-0-7-XM button. The SkyFi will turn on, then press Display 3 times and you'll see a series of diagnostic screens showing reception statictics from both Rock, Roll and any terrestrial repeaters. Look at the BER line, the lower the number the better. That should help you do some fine tuning on your antenna placement.


----------

